# Conformation on my grade mare?



## anonymity (Jan 8, 2019)

Hi all! Conformation critiques are my favorite and I recently took some pictures of my mare so I'm excited to see what y'all think of her. :smile:

She's grade (Paint, or Azteca) and I'm considering breeding her since she's retired due to an old injury, so also wondering if any of you have stallions you think would compliment her well? I just do trail riding :cowboy:

I'm aware of her faults, just curious about y'alls opinions! The top 2 pics are current, last one is from a few months ago I believe. As you can tell, she's lost some weight! She also lost her topline since she's been a pasture puff.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Her weaknesses have not changed since you asked about putting her to a stallion earlier this month, nor when you asked for a conformation evaluation and opinion in January of this year...
Same horse, same structural issues today and same varied opinions to come...
_https://www.horseforum.com/stallions-broodmares/breeding-mare-stallion-803071/
https://www.horseforum.com/horse-conformation-critique/conformation-critique-mare-799989/_

You said you know her weaknesses...you would want another animal with those same weaknesses? 
Chances are that is what you shall have...:|
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## anonymity (Jan 8, 2019)

horselovinguy: Thanks for the links and being so involved in my posts, but I'm aware of the posts I made! 
In my breeding post, I wasn't asking about her conformation, but the cross of her and that particular stallion (which I have a couple others in mind too). 
In my other conformation post a few months back, many said the pictures contrasted so much it was hard to give an accurate assessment! If you go through that thread, a lot of the comments oppose each other. Which is why I took new pictures, especially after her body changed.

As for her faults, they are a slightly short neck and a slight downhill build (which is normal in a stock horse breed). I would have no qualms about a foal with her same "faults" lol. If I got her carbon copy, I'd be thrilled. Overall, *I* think she is well put together. 

I think it's FUN to see what other people think, though...as I stated above. That's the point of THIS post.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

anonymity said:


> In my other conformation post a few months back, many said the pictures contrasted so much it was hard to give an accurate assessment! If you go through that thread, a lot of the comments oppose each other. Which is why I took new pictures, especially after her body changed.
> 
> I think it's FUN to see what other people think, though...as I stated above. That's the point of THIS post.



Your mare is very striking in looks. 

She immediately made me remember your previous posts/threads...
Although a bit thinner, she is the same horse.



I hope you enjoy your fun...
Point of participating on a forum such as this...fun. :smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## anonymity (Jan 8, 2019)

horselovinguy - Thanks!! I think so too lol! 
Yes, I love this forum and especially going through all the conformation threads!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have yet to comment on this horse, from this or any other thread.


I am not a stock horse person. I do NOT see Azteca in her, only Paint. I ride an Andalusian, who other than having the same rounded butt, has nothing in common with this mare.


From just behind the withers forward, she's a nice looking horse. Has a very nice shoulder, neck set up on nicely (not too long or too short) , well balanced head size and position.


From the withers back, well, not as nice, IMO. She is cow hocked, and her back is weak. She has some hard fat on her 'butt pillows' that indicate she is perhaps overfed and out of shape. ( I ride a horse with similar issues).
She's not a bad looking horse, and not likely to throw a horse that is not a nice enough baby. If her personality is stellar, and you just really want HER baby, why not? 



I would look at a lighter horse, though. maybe a thoroughbred.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

Hi, confo-wise she is bum high & cowhocked. Other than that, don't see glaring probs, tho if you want critique pics from front & behind needed too.

lad she's lost weight ad she's quite heavy & bit crest in that 1st pic. In current pics she doesn't look obviously too heavy but still tad crest so I sus she was fat long term .& insulin resistant.


----------



## rambo99 (Nov 29, 2016)

What's her injury that required her to be retired? Depending on that I might or might not breed her. If its because of conformation faults I'd be inclined not to breed.

Nice enough mare cow hocked looks a tad long in back. Being butt high isn't a stock horse thing...some are butt high but not all. She's paint horse no Aztec breeding there just paint horse.

Also consider age if older and never had a foal might have issues getting her in foal. Could lose her in the birthing process also. Or after foal is born so think about that. Higher risk for older mare who's never had a foal before.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> I would look at a lighter horse, though. maybe a thoroughbred.



Good golly why? I am not the OP, but a fine boned TB is the LAST thing I would breed my mare to, personally (I know they are not ALL fine boned, but a good majority of the ones I've seen are). I like a horse with substance and I think modern stock horses are already too fined boned. I guess that's one of my pet peeves, stocky horses on fine bones and tiny feet. I would be more likely to breed to something stocky and large boned. But that's just me.


If I WERE looking to lighten up her foal, I would choose an Arabian stud that is a good sound using horse. Better feet and bone for their size.


----------



## anonymity (Jan 8, 2019)

Rambo99 - She is 14 this year. And her injury was a strained suspensory ligament (RF) after taking a bad step in deep sand a few years back. She was out on lease (big mistake) and we think re-injured it because there was localized swelling right where it was injured before. She is better now - as it's been almost 5 months - and is rideable but that leg will always be weaker and I don't mind letting her be a happy little pasture puff. So no, nothing genetic. 

trailhorserider - Yes, I'm not interested in TBs. My stallion picks right now are QHs, Paints, and a Polish Arabian. I actually want to add some bone, that's what I've been most picky on when looking at stallions for her!


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

It's funny the posts that bring back memories of past users. I miss dbarabians. He always had sound advice and some really nice Arabians. I'll second a nice Arabian and Polish are my favorite.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She has more flaws then a "stock horse build". Far more. Is she absolutely horrible? No, she's a nice mare and very cute. Personally I wouldn't be breeding this one but if you're dead set on it I would be VERY VERY picky about a stallion. I also remember giving a critique on this horse already. Just be careful not too look through your rose colored glasses, how you feel about her and how "nice" she is and how important she is to you are fairly irrelevant to breeding, take a very critical and "mathmatical" (if that makes sense..) approach to give you the best outcome if you decide it is best to pass her genes on (and why do you want to breed too?). Finding a stallion that really compliments her is very important here.

I would also have a good discussion with your vet if she is breeding sound, as well as any possible genetic drawbacks from her injury (say for example a horse with severe arthritis that can be attributed to poor hocks will likely pass down those poor hocks, while a horse with severe arthritis from a fence injury will not pass down the fence injury). What was her injury why did it happen?

There's just so much to think of before breeding. Especially as a grade I would make sure to screen her for any possible genetic disorders and want a stallion of a very set type, preferably also something where the foal would be eligible for registration.


----------

